# Best rear delt exercise to fix shoulder imbalance?



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

With all my BB pressing on starting strength and also my boxing, I've got a serious imbalance in my shoulders which is not helping with my mobility issues.

I'll do strict lateral side raises for the medial head, but need some guidance on what is the most effective way to build some size and strength into the posterior head?

Ideally it needs to be an exercise that will directly target the rear delts, as knowing me, I'll do an exercise wrong and end up with great rhomboids or something and miss the delts!

What do people suggest?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

one arm rows but keep the elbow out instead of back,if that makes sense.

seated face pulls with a rope superset with rear delt machine have brought mine out.

also stretching chest and shoulders helps with the imbalance

so many people have it and are un aware


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Face pulls are a good one.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a big fan of face pulls and seated rear delt raises (being seated prevents bouncing and using your legs/back; although I'm a huge advocate for cheat repping, but for muscle groups such as the rear delts I personally don't agree or recommend that so anything that can help to isolate the movement can really benefit the efficacy).

With the face pulls, this one in particular I see 90% of people doing it wrong, so it's worth really working on technique. When you do the pull, you want to focus on external rotation or the shoulders (imagine you throwing a double biceps pose) instead of pulling with your elbows pointing directly back. Your elbows should end up pointing outwards flared as you externally rotate and you should feel the activation and stress on the rear delts.

With both exercises of course as you probably know, there's no point in going heavier than the weight you can really feel and contract through the full range of motion; very small muscle group, work it well and try to really feel it.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Reverse pec deck

I find doing one arm at a time better


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Awt said:


> also stretching chest and shoulders helps with the imbalance
> 
> so many people have it and are un aware


What stretches do you suggest - I;ve never seen them done so not sure exactly what you mean.



Stephen9069 said:


> Face pulls are a good one.





Kristina said:


> I'm a big fan of face pulls and seated rear delt raises (being seated prevents bouncing and using your legs/back; although I'm a huge advocate for cheat repping, but for muscle groups such as the rear delts I personally don't agree or recommend that so anything that can help to isolate the movement can really benefit the efficacy).
> 
> With the face pulls, this one in particular I see 90% of people doing it wrong, so it's worth really working on technique. When you do the pull, you want to focus on external rotation or the shoulders (imagine you throwing a double biceps pose) instead of pulling with your elbows pointing directly back. Your elbows should end up pointing outwards flared as you externally rotate and you should feel the activation and stress on the rear delts.
> 
> With both exercises of course as you probably know, there's no point in going heavier than the weight you can really feel and contract through the full range of motion; very small muscle group, work it well and try to really feel it.


Do you mean sitting down and bending the torso forwards so it is horizontal then doing a reverse fly movement with slightly bent elbows?

Also, regarding the face pulls, I can't quite visualize what you mean about the correct form - can you link to a video perhaps showing the correct or the incorrect way to do it please?



Newperson said:


> Reverse pec deck
> 
> I find doing one arm at a time better


Not sure we've got a reverse pec dec but I'll have a look, thanks.

How many sets / reps are we thinking for rear delts?

I'd have automatically done 3 sets of 10 for the medials.... ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I like rear delt swings (partial) - as well as flyes - as a way of isolating the rear delt and reducing the involvement of the rhomboids...

Assuming it's just the posterior head of the delt you need to strengthen.. Most could do with also hitting mid-traps / rhomboids too.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What stretches do you suggest - I;ve never seen them done so not sure exactly what you mean.
> 
> plenty on vids on youtube id imagine
> 
> ...


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What stretches do you suggest - I;ve never seen them done so not sure exactly what you mean.
> 
> You can just sit back to front on a normal pec deck/fly machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do reverse cables for rear delts


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Reply to op:

I like rear delt swings (partial) - as well as flyes - as a way of isolating the rear delt and reducing the involvement of the rhomboids...

Assuming it's just the posterior head of the delt you need to strengthen.. Most could do with also hitting mid-traps / rhomboids too.



> old school press behind the neck. done correctly of course. I highly recommend standing behind neck press for its ability to hit all three heads of the deltoids simultaneously with extremely heavy weights.


Great exercise, but many can't do it properly (I definitely can't) as too tight across pecs and restricted through thoracics.

A v v simple (and by no means the only) way to check if you'd be able to do it safely is; lay on your back with your arms at 90degrees as though in the bottom position of a press. So, triceps touching the floor, and forearms facing toward ceiling.

Now, drop the back of your hands toward the floor. If you can touch no problems, you *probably* could get into the correct position for a BNP. If, like me, you're tight in the pec minor etc then the only way to get your hands to touch the floor is to extend through the lumbar...

(Not saying you're wrong in the recommendation btw! Just some info some may find interesting..)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What stretches do you suggest - I;ve never seen them done so not sure exactly what you mean.
> 
> Do you mean sitting down and bending the torso forwards so it is horizontal then doing a reverse fly movement with slightly bent elbows?
> 
> ...


Yep, the rear delt raise:

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - YouTube

(The angle of your torso can vary... I personally go a little lower than 45 degrees, find what works for you).

Face pulls - this is a brilliant vid that will really help you!

My FAVOURITE SHOULDER PREHAB Exercise: The Face Pull - YouTube


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> old school press behind the neck. done correctly of course. I highly recommend standing behind neck press for its ability to hit all three heads of the deltoids simultaneously with extremely heavy weights.


I agree, huge fan of behind the neck presses!

Be mindful of good technique with this; make sure you have good shoulder mobility (and if you have limitations, try to work on and improve it). Also make sure your shoulders are very well warmed up before the exercise.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

reverse flys on an incline bench destroy my rear delts.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

ah24 said:


> A v v simple (and by no means the only) way to check if you'd be able to do it safely is; lay on your back with your arms at 90degrees as though in the bottom position of a press. So, triceps touching the floor, and forearms facing toward ceiling.
> 
> Now, drop the back of your hands toward the floor. If you can touch no problems, you *probably* could get into the correct position for a BNP. If, like me, you're tight in the pec minor etc then the only way to get your hands to touch the floor is to extend through the lumbar...


Not a chance.... forearms still pointing upwards about 30-40 degrees before my back has to arch to allow further movement.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I agree, huge fan of behind the neck presses!
> 
> Be mindful of good technique with this; make sure you have good shoulder mobility (and if you have limitations, try to work on and improve it). Also make sure your shoulders are very well warmed up before the exercise.


I have TERRIBLE shoulder mobility which is one of the reasons I want to address my imbalance.

My shoulders are currently destroyed from squatting as the pain I have to endure to get my hands to the bar is significant. On the first set I can barely get my finger tips to the bar, but by the 6th or 7th set and by the time I'm at my work set, I can get my hands round the bar, but boy do I know about it when I've finished - a session on the bench then ruins them completely for several days.

I've tried dislocation exercises but that causes huge discomfort and makes the pain last much longer and doesn't improve anything next time I come to squat.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The Sweeney said:


> Not a chance.... forearms still pointing upwards about 30-40 degrees before my back has to arch to allow further movement.


Then I'd avoid BNP for now..

Focus on the 2 exercise Kristina mentioned, as well as trying to release off any tight muscles. (ALWAYS do mobility/stretching drills BEFORE strengthening - otherwise, you're p1ssing in the wind and won't be using a full ROM).


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I use a seated rowing machine, it has another handle sticking outwards so I can flare my elbows out, best exercise for rear delts by far. Another is one arm rear delt flyes on cables, just grab the actual cable and do them.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I have TERRIBLE shoulder mobility which is one of the reasons I want to address my imbalance.
> 
> My shoulders are currently destroyed from squatting as the pain I have to endure to get my hands to the bar is significant. On the first set I can barely get my finger tips to the bar, but by the 6th or 7th set and by the time I'm at my work set, I can get my hands round the bar, but boy do I know about it when I've finished - a session on the bench then ruins them completely for several days.
> 
> I've tried dislocation exercises but that causes huge discomfort and makes the pain last much longer and doesn't improve anything next time I come to squat.


Ahhh interesting! You might be best staying away from things like the behind the neck press.

However, do you do any shoulder mobility or pre/re-hab work at all?

I have a few suggestions, but also something to mention is the fact that training the rear delts will certainly help with the imbalance but not the mobility. You need to actively work on that mobility with specific exercises and stretches consistently. The more you train them, the tighter they can potentially get.

Have you ever used bands for stretching and mobility work? I can find some great videos for you to check out.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rear Delt Rows. Load up an EZ bar. Get into a position to do an old style bent over row. Grip the plates themselves rather than the bar - tri-grip style plates make this easier. Do the rowing motion to the chest rather than to the stomach.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I have TERRIBLE shoulder mobility which is one of the reasons I want to address my imbalance.
> 
> My shoulders are currently destroyed from squatting as the pain I have to endure to get my hands to the bar is significant. On the first set I can barely get my finger tips to the bar, but by the 6th or 7th set and by the time I'm at my work set, I can get my hands round the bar, but boy do I know about it when I've finished - a session on the bench then ruins them completely for several days.
> 
> I've tried dislocation exercises but that causes huge discomfort and makes the pain last much longer and doesn't improve anything next time I come to squat.


I really highly recommend looking into Kelly Starrett - he's quite simply one of the best in this industry.

Here's a couple of vids to get you started, but if you ever need to search for any mobility or rehab training - look for Kelly's work and you can't go wrong..

The Simple Five Way Shoulder | Feat. Kelly Starre&#8230;: The Simple Five Way Shoulder | Feat. Kelly Starrett | Ep. 211 | MobilityWOD - YouTube

Best Shoulder Mob Ever | Feat. Kelly Starrett | E&#8230;: Best Shoulder Mob Ever | Feat. Kelly Starrett | Ep. 80 | MobilityWOD - YouTube


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Thanks peeps - I'll have a look.

Yes, the better my press and bench gets, the more painful it is to squat.

No, I don't do any stretching before my work out - just warm up sets starting with the empty bar so I need to research what and how...

I'm really a novice at this - I trained full on n my 20's, making all the mistakes along the way, and this s my first year back in the gym at the age of 39.

I bounced around a few routines in the summer, but realised my core and overall strength was pathetic, so decided to follow starting strength which I've done religiously since August.

I've made huge progress, but am still very weak for my size.

I'm 6'4" and 16 stone.

My current lifts are:

Deadlift - 140

Squat - 90

Bench - 95

Press - 52

Pwr Clean 50

The squat is lagging as I spent a good 6 weeks trying to fix poor form which I've now sorted.

I'm finding the 3 days a week at PB levels of intensity on every lift too taxing, especially on the squat, so after my first and only 1 week break to rest and recover starting today, I'l probably go back to it at two days a week and add some accessory exercises for the shoulders etc. (I box two days a week also so not idle).


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Seated rear delt flies and facepulls.

As Kristina said, facepulls can be tricky in terms of mastering form - as many get it wrong - but it offers greater opportunity for progressive overload than rear delt flies as you can handle more weight.

Down to preference in the end.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Seated rear delt flies and facepulls.
> 
> As Kristina said, facepulls can be tricky in terms of mastering form - as many get it wrong - but it offers greater opportunity for progressive overload than rear delt flies as you can handle more weight.
> 
> Down to preference in the end.


I'll have to research the correct form...


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

>


My shoulders couldn't manage that


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Very important Chris Jones quote "you need to learn how to retract the fckin scapula" - try focusing on performing two motions when pulling, retracting scapula then pulling with lats/shoulders.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My personal favourites are

reverse pec dec & face pulls


----------

